# Draw Knife Sharpening



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Would any of you fine folk be able to provide pointers on the subject of sharpening a Draw Knife?

I received a old (well used) draw knife and having never used one have no idea how to begin.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Any Takers????


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got one from ebay a few weeks ago.

I will be using my Tormek to sharpen it. Haven't looked into which fixture I will use yet.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Try this web site http://www.caribooblades.com/drawknifesharpening.html

Lew


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow…. Thanks Lew! Nothing like a step by step guide. Anyone else have a different method?


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Chris,

My preferrred method ( preferred because I can't afford a better system…yet…) is to use a Lansky system similiar to sharpening a pocket knife.

Depending on blade width, I lock my guide so I can have a good 3 or 4 inch width sharpening area. I modify my sharpening stroke slightly to a slight arc instead of straight back and forth to keep a consistant edge.

It's important to tighten the guide down with the same amount of distance from the cutting edge to keep your angle consistant across the width of the blade. Note that you can select a different angle for the guide bar if you want to give your blade a multi angle finish.

You can use the coarse, medium, fine grit stones to achieve your desired finish.

The cariboo blade site is awesome Lew, Thanks for sharing. For me, I have trouble maintaining the consistant angles while using that method. With my Lansky sharpening method, I can set the piece down for a few minutes, hours days etc, and come back and finish right where I left off. I can do this while watching, television though it greatly annoys my wife….

It isn't perfect but the angles are much more consistant for me with this method.

Q


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

I just use a benchstone (water stone) like in the link lew gave. Sharpen it just like a pocket knife.


----------

